# Halloween watch: TARGET



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62213


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Hermit4099,
Thank you for creating this thread.
I can't understand how Target can think back-to-school is more important than Halloween. 
Our store doesn't have anything out yet either.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

They have baby costumes in! Like fuzzy JOL ones


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Preview of Target stuff.
http://www.target.com/gp/browse.htm...ers/602-3026420-1103834?ie=UTF8&node=15676801


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Nothing here until after school starts...


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

jbrimaco said:


> Hermit4099,
> Thank you for creating this thread.
> I can't understand how Target can think back-to-school is more important than Halloween.
> Our store doesn't have anything out yet either.


Amen to that! LOL 

Every year I wait, and wait, and wait...until finally all the back to school stuff is gone and Halloween takes over that space. Unfortunately, it's out for such a short time, I find myself buying more than I intend to during my first trip for fear it'll be gone or replaced by Christmas items the next time I visit!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

theworstwitch said:


> They have baby costumes in! Like fuzzy JOL ones


I saw them too. Which is a good sign.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Generally speaking, I like Target, but the ones here in LA tend to be pretty slack about putting out the Halloween stuff. It seems like the section never gets fully stocked. They put out bits and pieces, with lots of empty shelves then by the time the next stocking session happens, half of the stuff put out at first is gone. Then the xmas starts encroaching. Bleh. It's too bad because they have pretty nice stuff every year. Maybe I'll just order what I want online this year.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

freakengine said:


> Generally speaking, I like Target, but the ones here in LA tend to be pretty slack about putting out the Halloween stuff. It seems like the section never gets fully stocked. They put out bits and pieces, with lots of empty shelves then by the time the next stocking session happens, half of the stuff put out at first is gone. Then the xmas starts encroaching. Bleh. It's too bad because they have pretty nice stuff every year. Maybe I'll just order what I want online this year.


Freakengine,
ONLINE?!? Isn't the seeing and feeling part of the buying experience?


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

jbrimaco said:


> Freakengine,
> ONLINE?!? Isn't the seeing and feeling part of the buying experience?


LOL! Not if they don't HAVE it!  

I also noticed that lots of the nicer items on the Target site are _only_ available online. Hmmm.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Online only???
yeah sams club said those 6ft caged skeletons were online only. so I oaid $30 to have it shipped. then found out they were at some of the stores.

I want to get those haunted books from target but they say online only. I will wait till the stores have their stuff out before I get them online.


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

Target is putting up the candy displays around 8/28. Then the following week slowly but surely all the other items go up.  I know this because I'm going to put all it up when they finally clear out the "Back to School" crap.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Got some shepard hooks onsale for 50% off this weekend at Target. Other than that, no halloween stuff yet in Iowa.


----------



## funbag (Aug 12, 2007)

I was at Target here in MI 2 days ago. They have a small section at the end of an aisle displaying Halloween paper plates, napkins, ziplock baggies, press n' seel containers, and some cute SoftSoap foaming hand soaps... one with ghosts and pumpkins and one with witches on it.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I went to Target yesterday in Charlottesville, VA and they have some pumpkin decorations and an end cap with Halloween candy. They probably will put out the rest next weekend. Some schools around here don't start until after Labor Day.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Target has their summer stuff on sale, which includes patio lights and solar lights.
They weren't deeply discounted enough for my taste, but if you want solar powered LED spots, they are about 13 bucks each.

I did buy some of those strings of big bulbs for 7 bucks. They always use those in movies to decorate outdoors, so I'm going to figure out a way to use them on our patio.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Our Target now has an end cap with Halloween basket balls and those big balls kids can bounce on! JOLs, bats, and skulls on them.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

My Target has end-caps popping up all over the store.. one in sporting goods, one in housewares, one in cleaning, etc. They've also started condensing the b2s and summer stuff down to the last two isles... it's just a matter of days now! 

Jim


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Still not one stitch of Halloween at our Target yet as of today. Our schools don't go back until this coming Wednesday so that whole area is still Back To School stuff.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Today I went in to Target and they have several isles lined in orange paper with all the SHELVING TAGS UP! Although the spots are empty each tag has the item and price of whats to be put there. A couple isles were started ; lighting and candy carriers.
YAY!!!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

theworstwitch said:


> Today I went in to Target and they have several isles lined in orange paper with all the SHELVING TAGS UP! Although the spots are empty each tag has the item and price of whats to be put there. A couple isles were started ; lighting and candy carriers.
> YAY!!!


YIPPEE!!! Those are great indicators that hopefully we'l have some Halloween items on the shelves within the next few weeks! Last year I kept walking back to the seasonal decor section in our Target, only to be continually disappointed by back to school supplies. Here's hoping they move the school supplies out earlier than they did last year...


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I sincerely believe more will be put out each day now!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm hoping they have out tomorrow by me, I'm just going there to check tomorrow. I was there on Friday and it was still all back to school, nothing even cleared out. School has been back for a week or 2 now so I don't know what their deal is here.


----------



## MikeCuCu (Aug 27, 2007)

*Love Target's Halloween*

I think Target by far has the best stuff for halloween out of all the big-box stores. I went in there today to get the new candy corn Kisses. However, they were not in stock, but they were putting out halloween stuff in the candy and mini seasonal section. They had some cool cocktail mixes as well as some shot glasses and molds for your drinks(hands and eyeballs)!!! I previwed their new halloween on their website and was impressed( search for halloween). A team member said they would be getting the rest of their candy tomorrow. 

I miss my Target discount greatly and am trying to stay out of there for fear my Target Visa will go over limit!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, it's the same here. School has been back in for 3 weeks now but they still had the back to school stuff out when I was there on Saturday. I'm hoping that they were just waiting for Labor Day. I'm excited to see what they'll have in their $1 - $2.50 section this year!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I worked at Wally World for 12 years. Their directions from Home Office is that back to school is not to be taken down until the weekend following back to school day. That's because so many areas have teachers that send supply lists home with the kids, and they don't hand out the list until the first day of class. Then it usually takes until the weekend for a lot of parents to get a chance to go fill the list. Unless they've changed that rule since I left there in 2001 that's why our Wal-Mart (and Target I'm sure too) is still Back To School.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

I had always guessed that.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Halloweiner said:


> I worked at Wally World for 12 years. Their directions from Home Office is that back to school is not to be taken down until the weekend following back to school day. That's because so many areas have teachers that send supply lists home with the kids, and they don't hand out the list until the first day of class. Then it usually takes until the weekend for a lot of parents to get a chance to go fill the list. Unless they've changed that rule since I left there in 2001 that's why our Wal-Mart (and Target I'm sure too) is still Back To School.


Makes sense, but I don't care I want my Halloween LOL

Went again yesterday and they still had all the back to school out, but there was a promising sign of removal....they had lots of staff over there with boxes and carts to pack it up....I'll give them till the weekend.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Ya' know, I just love this thread and the Wallyworld thread. See, I'm a stalker. A Halloween aisle stalker, that is. And reading about you guys checking these stores every day or so makes me realize that I am not alone in my "Halloween stalking". 

Just knowing that there are others out there that cause store clerks to get nervous as we repeatedly circle those unpacked Halloween boxes and shoot them the "when the hell are you going to open this????" look ... well, just somehow makes me feel ... dare I say ... safer? LOL!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I too am a stalker! When I see Halloween stuff just put out I get a bit over excited! Luckily for me, my local Target has some costumes and decor out already! Also Halloween themed clothing. Dunno if they start early in Minnesota cos thats where Target is based?


----------



## funbag (Aug 12, 2007)

My Target finally got rid of all the back-to-school stuff and is neatly lining the shelves with some pretty cool Hallowe'en decorations. Looks like 3 aisles this year, side to side (not including the costume section which is not up yet) plus extra candy aisles.

PS - I'm a Hallowe'en stalker too..


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Still no Halloween here, just lots and lots of damned school supplies. Hello? School has been back in for two weeks now! I think people have their supplies already!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

I am a total Halloween stalker as well! 

We were in CVS yesterday and they were starting to put the Halloween items out, there were boxes everywhere and I was just staring at them trying to read them...the one clerk asked me "Do you love Halloween?" I was like "Is it that obvious?" LOL She pulled out some things for me to see...they've got some really cute decorations and some great party items as well.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I am a Halloween Stalker as well!! That was very nice of her to do that for you *DeadEnd*. If we had Target in Canada I would be in heavan.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

those coffin foggers look sweet


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

The DFW area Targets will be putting out stuff next week... I called two stores last night and got the same story... so hopefully it's true. 

Jim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am a "stalker " too. I have looked at unopened boxes in Walmart, Michaels, and others, I have "peeked" in some boxes, trying to get better looks at things, no one was around though. The last time I was in Target, 4-5 days ago, all they had were some socks, and baby costumes in the kids department, sounds like I need to get back there, (keeping fingers crossed) maybe mine has stuff too! (please, please, please!!)


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I spotted an endcap loaded with pet costumes and accessories and got my hopes up but then turned the corner and the HUMAN area was bare as can be still : (


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Some candy and Jones Halloween soda, a hand shaped ice mold, and the pet endcap here.


----------



## funbag (Aug 12, 2007)

Whoo Hoo! My Target is completely stocked for Hallowe'en now. They have a lot of really cool props that talk and make noises. I was so caught up in looking at everything that I ended up being late to meet friends


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

*C'Mon already!*

Honestly...is it me? Or is it too much to ask that Halloween gets the same time on the shelves as Christmas?? It is nice to see the Halloween Express and Spirit stores open this week in Fargo...the big box stores need to get with the program! Ok...Im done with my soapbox...


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

Man... nothin in my target yet. still back to school


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

I too am a stalker, but this is an addiction I don't want to kick. I planned to go to my Target yesterday but ended up spending so much time at Spirit and Halloween club (year round huge halloween warehouse) that I forgot to go, that'll teach me to leave without my list.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

CROGLINVAMPIRE said:


> Honestly...is it me? Or is it too much to ask that Halloween gets the same time on the shelves as Christmas??


No way! I think it should get equal face time, too!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I checked out another Target yesterday hoping they were better than the one closest to me and they had candy set up, but they had a huge empty area for Halloween. It's coming out really late this year, I could swear Target was set up in August last year. 

If you think about it Halloween should get more time than Christmas. Anyone can celebrate it (except those anti-Halloween people, but that's because they don't understand it).


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

MrsM, not sure which Chicago suburbs you're near, but the Target in Schaumburg/Streamwood had a bunch of stuff out yesterday. Most aisles are still empty, but they had an aisle of electronic stuff set up. I picked up two sets of the Haunted Books for my Haunted library. They're gonna be an awesome addition!

I was at the other Target in Schaumburg and they had the huge section that was Halloween decorated but with unstacked shelves just like you mentioned. That was a few days ago though, so they may have started by now.


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

anyone know what the outdoor motion slide projector is on the target site?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Haunted Host said:


> MrsM, not sure which Chicago suburbs you're near, but the Target in Schaumburg/Streamwood had a bunch of stuff out yesterday. Most aisles are still empty, but they had an aisle of electronic stuff set up. I picked up two sets of the Haunted Books for my Haunted library. They're gonna be an awesome addition!
> 
> I was at the other Target in Schaumburg and they had the huge section that was Halloween decorated but with unstacked shelves just like you mentioned. That was a few days ago though, so they may have started by now.


Thank you! I'll have to go to Schaumburg. I'm in Buffalo Grove so not far at all. I checked out Targets in Wheeling and Palatine. Will probably look at one in Highland Park and Vernon Hills this week.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Thank you! I'll have to go to Schaumburg. I'm in Buffalo Grove so not far at all. I checked out Targets in Wheeling and Palatine. Will probably look at one in Highland Park and Vernon Hills this week.


No problem. It's the Super Target on the corner of Barrington Rd and Schaumburg Rd. Not sure if it's technically Schaumburg, or Streamwood.

You live in BG huh? My wife used to work in BG and I drive through every day on my way to work. I also play hockey with a BG cop and have numerous friends who live in or around BG. It's a very nice area! We live in North Hoffman Estates.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

lots of cool candy at my Target. my fav was the gummy frog disection kit with scalple and gummy fly in his stomach.

picked up a couple haunted animated books for $15 each (so much for "online only")

saw the motion slide projector there for 19.99. didnt have much info on the box. showed maybe 4 halloween slides. 

they had the couch cover and chair covers there. last year I couldnt find them anywhere.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

icemanfred said:


> they had the couch cover and chair covers there. last year I couldnt find them anywhere.


OH, I didn't see those. Do you have any details about them? I've been using really wide black felt sheets, but actual covers would be awesome! Can you tell me what color they are, or do they have prints on them? Thanks!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Target in Iowa has costumes out, still working on getting the decor items out. Very little on the shelves yet in that area. I do not understand what is taking them so long to get the stuff out.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

There are several things at Target that I want but nothing I'm willing to pay full price for. Alright, so I'm cheap! I prefer to call it thrifty.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

I tried to wait last year and missed everything. There was a short period of a small discount 2 or 3 weeks before Halloween. I was still checking out my options and figured I'd wait for the real markdowns the day after. I was wrong! They never marked anything I wanted down again(which I thought might happen), but I was there at 8 for the day after sale and no luck. They had been cleaned out. I'm going to grab my son's party items as soon as I see the first markdown. 
(Sidenote: I'm in charge of my son's party and last year I asked other Moms to donate prizes. I received PACKAGES of tacky Walmart pencils and cheap tops). Target had sticky mice, paddle balls, etc. I ended buying basically full price items to make up for the other stuff.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

icemanfred said:


> lots of cool candy at my Target. my fav was the gummy frog disection kit with scalple and gummy fly in his stomach.
> 
> picked up a couple haunted animated books for $15 each (so much for "online only")
> 
> ...


Mine only had costumes, makeup, and a few wigs. I'll try later this week. Covers sound good!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Target seemed to have a lot of new stuff from what I saw. Discounts are great and we all look for bargains, but if there's anything you really want... chances are that others do too so they won't last until discounts are available. I just had to have the haunted books, and for $15 per set, I wasn't willing to wait for a discount. If I waited and then they sold out before I could get a set, I'd be pretty upset... and for what? A few bucks? Besides, when I first heard about these books, I thought they'd cost at least $25 per set. $15 per set was a bargain in my mind.

My motto is that if you really want something, you should just get it before it's too late. In time, you'll forget about the money spent and if you change your mind later, you can always return it.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

You bet Leo...Those books caught my interest right away, 15 clams seems like a GREAT deal to me, are they worth it? What do they do?


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

More so, I should add, as compared to the description on the website, which is, as always, a little too non-descript...


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't have them near me now, but the center book slides in and out... pretty quickly too, while a creepy voice says about a 10 second line. I can't recall the exact line. I believe there's the sound of thunder and backround music as well.

I'll try to take some video with my digital camera today and post it if I get a chance. It's really a great deal for $15, especially if you have some kind of "library" room in your setup. We do and these are perfect for it. You can see my haunted "library" at the link to my webpage below.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Target had their stuff out, and it looks like more is coming. They have some pretty cool lights and lots of motion activated stuff as mentioned earlier. I almost purchased a bunch of stuff, but relented. 

This about to be a parent thing is really taking a toll on my frivolous spending!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

the sofa cover has a skeleton on a spkied bed graphic and the chair has a skuleton.
It looked like they were made from plastic, but I am not sure.

about the haunted books, I almost bought them on tagets website but after tax and shipping it was about $25.
I suspected that they would be at stores later, so I waited.
Iam glad I did. 
I picked up two to put sides by side. they are sound activated so when they are triggered you almost get a echo effect casue they go off a tiny bit apart from each other.
I am thinking of getting a third, to make a larger book shelf effect.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

wilbret said:


> This about to be a parent thing is really taking a toll on my frivolous spending!


Just wait till you have to buy them their first formal dress or first basketball shoes. YIKES!!!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I'm a Halloween stocker too.
Seems like I make the rounds to some of the retail stores, just hoping to see something good. Here in Southern MN, they still have back to school. blaaa!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I went to Target yesterday and they had just about all of their candy out and only a little bit of everything else. I did see the books, those were cool. The back to school section is on clearance and I'm assuming they'll put everything else out this weekend. There were a lot of empty shelves.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The Target here has everything out except the stuff for the $1 - $2.50 section.  That's what I'm most excited about!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Rikki said:


> The Target here has everything out except the stuff for the $1 - $2.50 section.  That's what I'm most excited about!


That is a fun section. 

Guess I'm not going to wait till the weekend now, I think I'll stop by after work to see what they have. If anything maybe get more Halloween magazines.


----------



## RatSawGod (Sep 11, 2007)

I went by yesterday just to see the new stuff, but alas they only had the wall signs and banners up. I even went to another area Target, but it appears they are on the same schedule. I'm guessing they will have their display fully up and items stocked by Friday. I can't wait. I can't wait for them Orange Oreos, either! Mmmmmm...


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't like the target website. Most of the good stuff can only be bought on-line. poo.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

just got back from 3 targets,all were working on set-up,should be done by Friday.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

can someone tell me which is better for selection and price?...walmart or target...i plan on a shopping spree in the states and dont know which one to go to first...thanks


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I went to our Target this afternoon, no Halloween except for candy. The sales clerk said it was too early. I was speechless.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Vancouver-whereabouts will you be going? You might want to check ahead of time since some Targets are stocked (Twin Cities) and some bare. Must depend on city.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, that kinda depends on what you're looking for.

Walmart is less expensive. Target has a classier approach to their indoor decorations, if that makes any sense.

Things I saw at Target: 
- small blown glass pumpkins & gourds (very nice) and a fair amount of fall decor.
- A line of black metal spooky houses with a dead tree to match
- Black flower wreath
- Various sound activated props - check out their website for pics
- Window cling (made for shower door) of a skeleton, can't remember dimensions but it was 5.99
- Chair & sofa covers
- Floor cover that looked like a caged opening with skeletons at the bottom
- A knock off of the Scene Setters wall coverings

Things I saw at Walmart:
- Black rose wreath
- Chunky black candle holders
- Black 3 candle candelabra
- Small glass pumpkins with little metal signs that said "boo"
- Plastic light up artificial pumpkins - some shaped like soccer & footballs
- Knock off Scene Setter wall covers
- Small foam signs saying "Morgue" Autopsy Room"
- Various sound activated small & large props: skeleton in cage, skeleton on harley
- Plastic rusted chain (at Target too)
- Bag of bones
- Shrunken heads
- Various plastic weapons to go with costumes
- Smaller painted tin buckets
- Lots of plastic kids TOT pails

Obviously that's not everything, but it's what stuck in my mind anyway. HAPPY SHOPPING!!!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

My local Target is putting everything out now. Store clerk said everything should be up by Thursday. I want those coffin foggers!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

All that I have to say is 10 more days!!!!! =)


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Went to 2 Targets yesterday. The one during lunch time only had candy out (bought some anyways even though I was mad they didn't have anything else). Then the one after work had much more. They had almost one of each item that they are selling out in their locations and I even found the display sheet that shows how things should be laid out, looked over it, but couldn't tell what some things were. I did buy more candy and a Mr. Potato Head Halloween version. I'm putting it on my desk at work. I also saw in the section that is not the $1 but on the other side of the store they had lots of really cool drink stuff, Margarita mixes that came in beakers and they had a whole scientist theme going with other stuff by the candy. Will check again on Saturday and go to a 3rd location.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

While I was at Target, I bought the Jones's Black Cat Licorice sodas. Not too bad. Didn't have enough licorice flavor for me, but definitely not disgusting like some of their flavors. I'm hoping the candy corn comes out this year so I can try it.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

digbugsgirl said:


> While I was at Target, I bought the Jones's Black Cat Licorice sodas. Not too bad. Didn't have enough licorice flavor for me, but definitely not disgusting like some of their flavors. I'm hoping the candy corn comes out this year so I can try it.


Sam's has the variety 24-pack of these and we picked it up yesterday. IT'S AWFUL!!! The lemon-whatever is disgusting, the candy corn is waaaaaay too sweet (like drinking pancake syrup), the grape is beyond nasty (tastes like feet!) and the strawberry slime is ... well, I'd like to think that slime would taste better!

UGH!!!! Save your money.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Went to 2 Targets yesterday. The one during lunch time only had candy out (bought some anyways even though I was mad they didn't have anything else). Then the one after work had much more. They had almost one of each item that they are selling out in their locations and I even found the display sheet that shows how things should be laid out, looked over it, but couldn't tell what some things were. I did buy more candy and a Mr. Potato Head Halloween version. I'm putting it on my desk at work. I also saw in the section that is not the $1 but on the other side of the store they had lots of really cool drink stuff, Margarita mixes that came in beakers and they had a whole scientist theme going with other stuff by the candy. Will check again on Saturday and go to a 3rd location.



A Mr.Potato head halloween version!!! I want one. I'm going down to a Target in a week and a half. How much was it, and where in the store was it located??


----------



## meggoeggo (Sep 12, 2007)

i work at target and i agree they certainly have taken their sweet time to put stuff up. i think they JUST put the costumes out 2 nights ago


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

Still nothing at mine except for empty isles.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

13mummy said:


> A Mr.Potato head halloween version!!! I want one. I'm going down to a Target in a week and a half. How much was it, and where in the store was it located??


It was $4.99. You know how they have the $1 section and on the other side of the store by the other enterance they have the same type of area, but it's not $1 stuff, just cheaper stuff I found it in that area. They had Halloween candy there the margarita mix stuff there, Halloween peeps, tissue boxes and paper towels.

Pretty much like this one, mine was in a different box
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...3-3964911?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=&asin=B000V66F8E


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks so much, that is soooo cool. I can't wait to get one.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I had a vampire Mr. Potato Head at some point, but I have no idea what happened to him.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

brandywine1974 said:


> I had a vampire Mr. Potato Head at some point, but I have no idea what happened to him.


He probably snuck out of the house to suck the grease out of unsuspecting french fries and tater tots!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Stopped by ours yesterday. THey have enough freakin candy on display to feed a small country but still had nothing in terms of decor. THey did have a few aisles of empty shelves and the clerk I asked said all of their stuff would be out by weeks end.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

DaveintheGrave said:


> He probably snuck out of the house to suck the grease out of unsuspecting french fries and tater tots!!


LOL, now that was funny!!! =)


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

SouthernBelle said:


> Sam's has the variety 24-pack of these and we picked it up yesterday. IT'S AWFUL!!! The lemon-whatever is disgusting, the candy corn is waaaaaay too sweet (like drinking pancake syrup), the grape is beyond nasty (tastes like feet!) and the strawberry slime is ... well, I'd like to think that slime would taste better!
> 
> UGH!!!! Save your money.


Thanks! I think I just might now. The licorice wasn't that bad, just not enough licorice flavor for me. I don't normally drink sodas, but I thought it would be fun to try them.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

DaveintheGrave said:


> He probably snuck out of the house to suck the grease out of unsuspecting french fries and tater tots!!


***snicker***


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

Anybody got any info about Montana locations?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I checked out our local Target today and they were pretty well stocked with Halloween decor and candy. Had plenty of the Mr. Potato Heads, The Haunted Books and a lot of the same stuff from last year. I didn't really see anything I needed. Are they only making the small spirit balls this year? I bought two of the big ones after Halloween last year at Target for $10.00 each, but only see the small ones this year (anywhere).
Those Haunted Books--I wonder if it has enough force to push a glass or a vase off the shelf if placed in front of the moving book? Now THAT would be a good scare!!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Decor is pretty much up and the haunting supplies are starting to go up, but there was still a stack of futons in the middle of the isle. I think they were working on moving them out while I was there.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Dave,
Walmart has the full size spirit balls for $35. I know that I've seen them somewhere else, too, but can't remember where.


----------



## RatSawGod (Sep 11, 2007)

I went today, and it's 90 percent up from the looks of it. I splurged and got the haunted books, a cool Celtic Tombstone and the Eyeballs in the icetray that you can freeze for drink usage. Oh, and my beloved Halloween Oreos! YAY!


----------



## uzumaki (Sep 1, 2007)

Was at target last night.
They had most props up
What Really cought my eye was this
Goosebumps DVD's at $5 a pop
Halloween Box Sets (Hills Have Eyes 1-2, Amityville 1-3, Alien Collection, Hannibal Collection, Jeepers Creepes Collection) for $19.99 a pop.
I am really going to take advantage of this!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, those are good prices - might have to consider adding to our collection.

Has anyone purchased (last year or this) the bats that hang from chains and talk to each other? Those looked really cool, but at $29.99 a pop, I'd like to see if anybody who has them likes 'em.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

RatSawGod said:


> I went today, and it's 90 percent up from the looks of it. I splurged and got the haunted books, a cool Celtic Tombstone and the Eyeballs in the icetray that you can freeze for drink usage. Oh, and my beloved Halloween Oreos! YAY!


Are the eyeballs a "one time use" thing? I thought it said they were gummies and I assumed that meant candy. I figured I could just buy a bigger eyeball in gummie candy from the dollar tree and make my own cubes. Let me know if these are reusable please


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Even tho' I don't drink much I also liked the martini shaker with the skull/crossbones on it for around 7 dollars I believe. 
A couple of weeks ago I picked up an orange plastic shaker from the front of the store in their dollar bins..it even has tiny glasses inside. I think I might be able to spray paint the shaker black and add my own skull to it.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Deadna said:


> Are the eyeballs a "one time use" thing? I thought it said they were gummies and I assumed that meant candy. I figured I could just buy a bigger eyeball in gummie candy from the dollar tree and make my own cubes. Let me know if these are reusable please


The eyeballs are gummy. I suppose they mean for people to eat them after the ice melts.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

My Target is still dragging their butts getting everything out they still have back to school stuff in the way clearanced taking up space They only have about half the Halloween stuff out. Walgreens, Micheals, and Walmart are all fully stocked for Halloween in my area.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Stopped at mine today and bought the Jar of eyeballs and the beating heart. Was kinda wanting to get the Halloween Mr. Potato Head and some of the Goosebumps dvd's, but they did'nt have either of them.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Went to Target yesterday and didn't see half the items you all are talking about despite having several aisles stocked. They had tons of the animated hanging ghosts and skellies.

Bunch of pumpkins and a those small metal haunted houses that light up. Lots of candy. 'bout it.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Just found this:

10% Off Target.com

Enter code: TCTARGETWELC


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Stopped by our store yesterday and frankly wasn't all that impressed. Didn't see the talking bats. Most of the other stuff was average, or a do over rom last year. THey did have some nice resin tombstones, but that was all I saw of interest.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I picked up some things, Target does a great job. I purchased two of the Gargoyles holding the bowl over their heads and will be installing lanterns in them for our gate.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I got my email today from target telling me that dr shivers had shipped. Its funny, I ordered from walmart and target at the same time. Wal mart est 7-10 days and target said 2 to 6 weeks. Well target has shipped already and still no word from walmart.


----------



## screambianca (Sep 20, 2007)

I love Target! I just bought my boyfriend the Night-Crawlers Maggot! It's too funny!


----------

